
Netromancy - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/20/magazine/netromancy.html?ref=technology
======
toothbrush
“There isn’t a procedural way to live your life, and that might be inspiring
people to think mystically for guidance,”

Well, herp derp, then i guess i'll just have to go ahead and live my life
declaratively... This article actually gives me a sense of perverse optimism,
that perhaps i have a fighting chance in life if at least some of my potential
competition eschews logic :)

------
spacecowboy_lon
Exorcise hardware - shades of the Laundry files :-)

